# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj një shoqe nga Durrësi

## nexhmije01

quhet anjeza dhe eshte 20 vjet.
ka sh kohe qe nuk e kam takuar, banonte me dy prinderit dhe kishte nje moter me te madhe se veten.

----------


## ^SHIU^

Sikur te thoje dhe mbiemrin mase do e kemi me kollaj

----------


## Bamba

Ne ca veni e ka shpine, ku e ka bo shkollen...dhe mbiemrin nese e di.

----------


## Wind_of_Change

> quhet anjeza dhe eshte 20 vjet.
> ka sh kohe qe nuk e kam takuar, banonte me dy prinderit dhe kishte nje moter me te madhe se veten.




hahahahha lali po sa anjeza ka durrsi di gjo ti???
po kshu ka prinder eeee, shpi, me banjo, me krevat eeeee :P
ej po me kto info qe dhe ti as interpoli se gjen dot  :ngerdheshje: 

nejse seriozisht tashi, na thuj dicka me shum si psh cfare shkolle ka qene kur e ke pas takuar ti,lagjen ku banonte edhe me e rendesishmja mbiemri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sherri

Ke bere nje pershkrim shume te detajuar te Anjezes.Qe sot ne darke po marr tragetin e po shkoj te afishoj ne Durres lajmerimin tend.Me siguri nga 100 mije Anjeza qe ndodhen anej do dali "Anjeza dy-prindore"  :shkelje syri: 

Gjithe te mirat.


ps:
Mundohu te besh nje pershkrim me te detajuar te shoqes se kshu sic e pershkruan ti i bje me kerku "Qilperen ne mes te kashtes".

----------


## MICHI

lol sa i lashte ky po jep detaje me shum mer

----------


## bebushja

me qe jemi ke durresi po pyes dhe une per nje person me pare ka jetuar ke markat e vjeter e tani se di se ku.
quhet ana hoxha ,mosha 22-23,babi saj ishte/eshte skenarist apo gazetar ,kush me ndihmon do i jem mirenjohese,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## katallani

SHERRI fut hajde boj ke mu afishet se kam kshu te vdekmish hahahahahhahahaha ------ tja boj si ai humori ka vdek rrema shesim lavatrice lool o ti goce dil ke njerzit e hum tek TV klan se ta gjejn direkt mos u lodh me forumin.

----------


## kris3006

ore se e bete sallate muhabetin sepse mund ta lexoj anjeza vete kete teme dhe do thote

une e humbur isha, te iki te cepi ku po risha :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Kerkoj nje shoqe gjimnazi..

Quhet Suela, ishte 1.78 e gjate atehere (tani do jete 3 metra gjyse).. trup llahtar. Tani do jete 27 vjec.

Kush e gjen ka reputacion. lol

----------


## Blue_sky

Dmth ti je 27 vjeç?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Brari

pishina a funksionon ne durres ma?

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Kerkoj nje shoqe gjimnazi..
> 
> Quhet Suela, ishte 1.78 e gjate atehere (tani do jete 3 metra gjyse).. trup llahtar. Tani do jete 27 vjec.
> 
> Kush e gjen ka reputacion. lol


per lidhje serioze e ke fjalen? :perqeshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

> pishina a funksionon ne durres ma?


sa kuptum qe ne det mun te rrim edhe pa skaf,i mbyllen pishinat..
i ke ne tiron tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Wind_of_Change

> me qe jemi ke durresi po pyes dhe une per nje person me pare ka jetuar ke markat e vjeter e tani se di se ku.
> quhet ana hoxha ,mosha 22-23,babi saj ishte/eshte skenarist apo gazetar ,kush me ndihmon do i jem mirenjohese,,,,,,,,,,,


per gocen e Bashkim Hoxhes e ke fjalen ti?mosha ime eshte......

----------


## Sherri

> per gocen e Bashkim Hoxhes e ke fjalen ti?mosha ime eshte......


Thuji te marri ne tel ne mjes Bashkimin te Ora News se mase jep noi pergjigje me konkrete.

----------


## amela1

Kerkoje te Njerez te Humbur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ose tek rudina

----------


## maxhuni

_Meqe LexOVa KTe_ : *Dhe un KeRKoJ NJe Te DasHuR ... Ska PRoBLem MosHa & FeJa & VenDi Ku NDoDHeT*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eva dhe deti

Edhe une jam duke kerkuar Ate qe e ka shpine atje....a ma gjeni dot????

----------

